# 200 SX Body Question



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

OK - Guys, I have invaded your forum, because you are the experts, if you dont know the answer, then I guess there isnt one. 

I have a 1998 200 SX with front end damage. I ordered a bumper, and when it arrived, it was for a 240 Sx. I ordered another one, and again, it was for a 240 SX. I now have a Damaged front end, and two bumpers for a 240 SX. Are the 240 SX bumpers compatible? If not, Is there a a good dealer I could go through to get the correct part. 

Oh, and I might be willing to trade these bumpers if the offer is right!

Thanks guys!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Where are you ordering these parts from? The reason I ask is because outside of the U.S. the 200SX is the 240SX/Silvia. The classification for the 240SX chasis is S (i.e. S14). Make sure the part you order is for the U.S. spec B series chasis, in your case the B14.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

wherever you're ordering from ask for a 98 Sentra bumper, there's no screwing that one up.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> wherever you're ordering from ask for a 98 Sentra bumper, there's no screwing that one up.


I guess that would of been the simplest method.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Well, I ordered from the I-Net, probably Mexico." www.nissanautoparts.com" I believe. (I am wrong, it was http://www.nissanautobodypartstore.com )

(No wonder they were so cheap!)

What is the market for the 2 bumpers that I have then?, Am I going to be able to get rid of these?



Thanks guys!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

You can't return them?

You could always sell them in the classified section on the forums or try sr20deforum . There is also a 240SX forum but I'm not sure of the address. Ebay is also an option.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Returning them is an option, though the shipping is expensive (international). I would prefer to sell or trade them. I will prob. end up listing them both on ebay, but I want to give you guys first crack.....I appreciate the help......I have posted in three other boards, but nobody knew the answer. 

Again, I appreciate the assistance!


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

you also go with an aftermarket bumper (ie. body kits)... it's about the same price as the stock bumper, and depending on which one you get... will add a more aggressive look to your b14...


----------

